# Just found out Cytomax is discontinued - suggestions for replacement ?



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

I liked the sweetness of Cytomax, but I never got any benefit from Powerade or Gatorade, they both just stuck me as sugar water. 
I had good success with Hammer nutrition (HEET ?) but it didn't taste very good.
The sweetness of Cytomax was a reward on long hot rides and helped wash down my big meaty sandwiches 

I'm a recovering Dew-aholic, so would prefer not to just substitute something sugary, I'm looking for something like Cytomax that seemed to supercharge me and always kept the cramps away.

Suggestions to try ?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I can’t stand overly sweet stuff. I think some have been conditioned to this with soda pop and the like. I like vitalyte. I can control the mix ratio and it’s not overly sweet, like hammer and others are to me.

not all sugar gets absorbed and used the same. Corn-syrup based stuff like Gatorade is mostly a joke these days…for real exercise hydration.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Powdered Gatorade original uses Dextrose for the sugar source. This is different than the bottles which use syrup. Being powder it is easy to dilute to the taste you want. It is not a lot of calories though.

I learned that from a bike coach years ago and has served me well. Many drinks use maltodextrin as main source. That definitely does not sit well for me.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Cytomax Tropical Fruit was my favorite. I switched to Clif Cranberry Razz and I am pleased.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ashwinearl said:


> Powdered Gatorade original uses Dextrose for the sugar source. This is different than the bottles which use syrup. Being powder it is easy to dilute to the taste you want. It is not a lot of calories though.
> 
> I learned that from a bike coach years ago and has served me well. Many drinks use maltodextrin as main source. That definitely does not sit well for me.


Yeah, the powdered doesn’t have HFCS, but it still tastes insanely sweet. Maybe an option for the OP if they like sweet taste…but I’m suspicious of the actual electrolyte properties compared to “real” electrolyte replacement drinks. I’ve bought this on vacations a few times in desperation to have “something”.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Used to be a Cytomax fan, but switched several years ago to Tailwind, definitely makes a difference on longer rides and in the heat. I also throw in Sportslegs and Tums for the calcium as I have calcium level problems.


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Some good suggestions here, I will try them and hopefully remember to report back.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

I like Skratch for a light taste that isn't too sweet. Not a ton of calories though, I carry snacks for that.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Gatorade label shows sugar and dextrose as ingredients. They stopped using HFCS I guess.


----------



## jonesjus (Mar 26, 2007)

If you like sugar, good old table sugar works great. I’ll often use 1/2 cup sugar, 1/3 scoop gatorade, pinch of salt. The Gatorade can be adjusted to to taste. 

If that’s too sweet, use 1/4 cup sugar and 1/4 cup maltodextrin. 

It works well and has the benefit of being cheap.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Once you start pumpin raw sugar don't you have to keep at or crash? 

What replaces glycogen quickest?


----------



## jonesjus (Mar 26, 2007)

Not that I’m aware of.

I don’t recall the ingredients in Cytomax but most all sports drinks are just different types of sugars.

Here’s the ingredients I wrote down from Tailwind a while ago:Non-GMO Dextrose (Glucose), Non-GMO Sucrose, Citric Acid, Sodium Citrate, Sea Salt, Organic Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Magnesium Citrate, Calcium Carbonate.

It’s just carbs (dextrose & sucrose), salts and some flavor. Table sugar is sucrose which is glucose & fructose (50/50%), Dextrose is identical to glucose but comes from corn. 
Maltodextrin (from my previous comment) is a long chain glucose which is broken down to glucose.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

jonesjus said:


> I don’t recall the ingredients in Cytomax but most all sports drinks are just different types of sugars.


Cytomax ingredients according to the internet:
Advance Carbohydrate System (Maltodextrin, Crystalline Fructose, Dextrose, Alpha-L-Polylactate), Citric Acid, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Malic Acid, L-Alanine, L-Glutamine, Guar Gum, Xanthan Gum, Stevia (Rebiana), Carmine (Added for Color).


----------



## Josh_W (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone else remember Revenge? Three kinds of sugar, caffeine, blood cell deformers, secret sauce, and actual effing ephedra (until that got banned), with warning labels that it should not be used for competitions with drug screening. I miss that so much.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

If you swtich to a Maltodextrin based energy drink, make sure to test drive it. I made a mistake of using my friends on a 5hr epic in Park City. 

"*Signs of intolerance to maltodextrin include bloating, cramping, and possible diarrhea*."


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

Did not know this. Could not find it at the online store I buy from. Really enjoyed it, still have about half a cannister of tangy orange. It will be missed.


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have now tried Tailwind and Cliff Razz. I won't pretend I can tell a physiological difference between the two, both seem to give me some energy refreshment, but I significantly preferred the taste of the Cliff although the Tailwind seems like it was a little cheaper although I'll have to re-check that. 
For now I"ll be buying for Cliff Razz Rasberry and or other flavors. Still miss my Cytomax though.


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a super long user of Cytomax, retired endurance racer primarily 12-24hr solo mtb racing. It was been my goto for my whole racing career. I have started training again and had a few out of date cans that have gotten me by but now using different mixes looking for a replacement. They all are nice but I seem to wonder why in all the discussions nobody mentions the lack of *Alpha-L-Polylactate* that used to be their patented lactate build up blocker. What are others using for a replacement? Am I so old school and missed a new formulated replacement for this?


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Probably because most of us don't know anything about Alpha-L-Polylactate, or any of the other crazy ingredients that go into these formulas.

Sounds important though. If you learn anything through researching different products please update this thread.


----------

